
What if Uber kills off public transport rather than cars? - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2017/jan/13/uber-lyft-cars-public-transport-cities-commuting
======
bediger4000
It's sort of happened before -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_streetcar_consp...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_streetcar_conspiracy),
that time on purpose. The Market didn't really decide on universal auto use,
GM did.

